# Resealing my 40g



## gonzala (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi all, I wasn't to sure where to post this question but here it goes. I resealed my tank a few days ago after reading half a dozen or so guides. After letting it cure i did another once over and found a few air bubbles. 2 are very small a little less than 1/4" long, the big one is about 1" long in total but only about half of it really seems to bubble the top half just doesnt seem to have sealed right into the corner. The big bubble is closer to the top of the tank and the little ones are on different corners kinda near the middle. Are these going to be problems? Id rather not have to reseal the whole thing, would you think itd be possible to get a syringe suck out the air and inject some silicone into it? Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers, Colton


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Depends what you means by bubble. Is the bubble between the glass and silicon or bubble within the silicon. Bubble with the silicon should not be a big deal, you can even poke a hole and squeeze out the air. If the silicon is not bonded to the glass, in time you know what will happen .. 

If it is just a couple days old, you can probably cut out the section concerned and patch as the silicon should be still curing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures would maybe help here. If it were me I would probably reseal it. If there is a bubble it could mean the glass wasn't cleaned properly in that spot, therefore putting more silicone in with a syringe would not help. As Gordon(Gklaw) stated there is a possibility you could just cut and redo the side in question as it's new silicone. But I would just do the whole thing again, better safe than sorry. Have you tried filling it and let it sit a couple days to see if it leaks?


----------



## gonzala (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is the little bugger, I just filled the tank with water but i could empty it out and cut out the area, only on the one side it hasn't sealed to the glass


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That is a bugger all right. Very nice job. Given it is so high up, I would leave it. If that bugs you, you may do as you suggested to let the air out with a syringe. The chance is that once the air is out and you push the silicon back, it will adhere and seal the pin hole - the silicon inside may still be soft enough. Put a small thin bead over the pin hole and I thing you should be good. 

Worse come to worse if it eve leak is to drain a few inches of water then and re seal the top few inches. Cut it now and you will ruin the beautiful work


----------



## gonzala (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, I just wish all the corners looked as nice. I completely mucked up one of the corners but I figure I can just cut off the edge. Has there ever been any cases of a fish trying to nibble at the silicone cause there are a couple spot where the silicone stick out a little?


----------

